# Poop Duty!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I should have taken a picture....because I know how weird we all are about raw poop! :biggrin1:

Yesterday I was on Poop Duty to clean up the stray piles out of the yard that accumulated over the winter. As the winter goes on, they tend to forget where the edge of the yard is and creep further and further in. In the spring/summer/fall they always go in the woods so no clean up! 

Most of them were all white, and literally about 2-3 little nuggets! It was a BREEZE! I don't even want to imagine what it would have been like cleaning up kibble poops of 3 dogs after a winter! :tape2:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Man that is awesome! I recently had to hunt for poop and I only had to pick up about three poops (must of been when we were training a lot because they were not white) but the rest of it vanished 

Best best BEST thing about raw food is most of it decomposes yay.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

This is totally my favorite thing about raw... besides that my dog is as healthy as can be


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wish i could say that all i have are little white crumbles....

we clean our little postage stamp of a yard every week.....and, whilst there isn't much, i can always tell when they've had heart, for instance or one too many boneless meal.....: )

most of it, however, is a breeze.....and certainly better than it was on kibble. BY MILES.

And what's this comment that we're weird about poop? LOL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Duncan is fed a modified barf diet due to a health condition and while his poops aren't as tiny as they were when he was on PMR they aren't that big or frequent. Lucky's poops are almost not existent. I usually clean up the yard every other day or so. I can always find a couple of Duncan's, but I hardly ever find any of Lucky's. I love raw!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't you just love it! Cause I know I sure do!


----------



## Pogo0685 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just started feeding raw 2ish weeks ago so I still have a winters worth of kibble poop in my backyard that I need to clean up. Thankfully they are on raw now!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Adrian, I can't imagine how bad cleaning up after mastiffs would be on kibble!

My neighbor's puppy that is maybe 8 weeks and on purina puppy chow... yeah that tiny little thing poops bigger than both my 50 & 60lb dogs combined. Raw ftw!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am AMAZED at the size of kibble-fed "medium" dog's stools in comparison to my Great Dane's!
It was kind of funny this morning, my boarding facility is packed due to Spring Break. The morning poo rounds are pretty intense, to say the least. You'd be amazed at how much poo can come from 40 dogs at one time. There was a massive pile of poo... seriously... disgusting. A new girl we just hired jokingly said "That's gotta be Zailey's! No one else is big enough!" I had to chuckle, because not one minute later, Zailey went potty, and I said "No, THAT'S a Zailey poo!" Two small, compact nuggets, not much bigger than my thumb. :biggrin:
Then we had a big long discussion about Raw, and she MIGHT switch her Corgi mix over. I hope so. 
Oh, and it was confirmed, the heaping pile o' crap... came from a Beagle. A Beagle on Iams. 
Gross.


ETA: I was sincerely amused by a conversation about poop. I MUST be a PMR feeder.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> I am AMAZED at the size of kibble-fed "medium" dog's stools in comparison to my Great Dane's!
> It was kind of funny this morning, my boarding facility is packed due to Spring Break. The morning poo rounds are pretty intense, to say the least. You'd be amazed at how much poo can come from 40 dogs at one time. There was a massive pile of poo... seriously... disgusting. A new girl we just hired jokingly said "That's gotta be Zailey's! No one else is big enough!" I had to chuckle, because not one minute later, Zailey went potty, and I said "No, THAT'S a Zailey poo!" Two small, compact nuggets, not much bigger than my thumb. :biggrin:
> Then we had a big long discussion about Raw, and she MIGHT switch her Corgi mix over. I hope so.
> Oh, and it was confirmed, the heaping pile o' crap... came from a Beagle. A Beagle on Iams.
> ...


Er.. off topic, but what DO you do with all that POO??? I can't. Even. Imagine! :shocked:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Er.. off topic, but what DO you do with all that POO??? I can't. Even. Imagine! :shocked:


There's trash cans in the yard that get taken to the dumpster at night. Let's just say I learned the hard way to use tough trash compactor bags rather than normal trash bags. Carry. Rip. Spill. Flip flop shoes. Toes. Nasty. The end.

I'm building a system with a plastic barrel, active yeast, and some tubing to bury in my yard at home with an access hole but I dont think I can make one big enough to accommodate the daycare dogs poo!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> I'm building a system with a plastic barrel, active yeast, and some tubing to bury in my yard at home with an access hole but I dont think I can make one big enough to accommodate the daycare dogs poo!


Wha...? For fertilizer or something? Maybe it's too early for me, but I don't get it!:twitch:

I wasn't sure if you use the daycare poo in, like, a compost or something. But it totally makes sense that you wouldn't. There's a lot of unnatural, gross stuff in there!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> There's trash cans in the yard that get taken to the dumpster at night. Let's just say I learned the hard way to use tough trash compactor bags rather than normal trash bags. Carry. Rip. Spill. Flip flop shoes. Toes. Nasty. The end.
> 
> _I'm building a system with a plastic barrel, active yeast, and some tubing to bury in my yard at home with an access hole but I dont think I can make one big enough to accommodate the daycare dogs poo!_


You mean like a doggy dooley? 
Doggie Dooley

We thought about doing one of those but then realized the dogs are pooping in the woods anyways and it pretty much disappears now that they're on raw!!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I know it's the law in our area and blah blah blah, but lately I catch myself being more and more lazy about picking up poop. If nobody is looking, I sneakily walk away. It's not that I don't want to clean up after my pet, because trust me...landmine dog poops everywhere is disgusting! But the simple fact is, I don't want to waste plastic bags when it is going to dissolve into the soil in a day or two. The main reason I pick up poop is so I can squish it and see if Louis' diet needs any adjustments. People in our neighborhood don't pick up poop...and you can tell it's kibble. They stay there for MONTHS. This one dog leaves poops the size of big meatballs. It's gross...borderline horse manure! And it's still there after all of our snow and rain


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I was actually thinking about starting a thread on this after cleaning up the yard the other day--what a breeze!! I'm pretty sure we're the only family around here that picks up after their dogs on walks. It's disgusting, really. Here we are picking up small, formed poops that would disappear in a few days anyhow, yet we find gross poop everywhere--including in the street and in our own front yard when we get home. Blah.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

l


Northwoods10 said:


> You mean like a doggy dooley?
> Doggie Dooley
> 
> We thought about doing one of those but then realized the dogs are pooping in the woods anyways and it pretty much disappears now that they're on raw!!


Very much like those, yes. That's where the idea came from. We had one of those in Vegas, my mother in law had put it in. It didn't accommodate the amount it claimed, and upkeep was expensive, and there was still odor coming from it quite terribly. My grandpa made a plan for a much bigger, deeper system that will be very cheap upkeep and should cut the odor. 

See, my yard is relatively small, im only on 1/4 acre, most of which is front yard anyway and with 5 dogs...I just want it picked up and taken care of so they can run around and not step in anything.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> l
> 
> Very much like those, yes. That's where the idea came from. We had one of those in Vegas, my mother in law had put it in. It didn't accommodate the amount it claimed, and upkeep was expensive, and there was still odor coming from it quite terribly. My grandpa made a plan for a much bigger, deeper system that will be very cheap upkeep and should cut the odor.
> 
> See, my yard is relatively small, im only on 1/4 acre, most of which is front yard anyway and with 5 dogs...I just want it picked up and taken care of so they can run around and not step in anything.


I don't blame you!! Hope your new design works out well!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i hate using plastic bags also - so we carry a pooper scooper. i know it's kind of awkward, but I so loathe it when I step in other people's dog poop, and I just can't pick up gooey warm poo with my hand, no matter if there is a bag between.

I saw a TV show that had cool things for pets, and someone is making a real toilet for the yard, with a lid and everything. It sits at ground level - drop and flush.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

One of my favorite subjects!
Mouse and I were out walking the other night and he did his business on the
verge on someones lawn (between street and sidewalk). The homeowner was
out doing yard work and came over ready to fuss. I had already cleaned up and
asked him if he could tell where it had been. nope, not a trace. This guy has GSD
who leaves massive piles in his backyard, so he was impressed to say the least.
Another potential Raw feeder, I gave him link to Natalie's site!

Marty


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Very true, Marty. So easy to pick up! We carry around less waste from 3 dogs on raw than we used to with just 1 eating kibble. 

For those who don't like using just a plastic bag, I remember us having a small handheld claw-like scooper that we used to carry around when we had our 1st big dog. The bag fit inside of it, so your hands never had to actually touch the mess--even through the bag. And if you're concerned about using plastic bags, they do sell biodegradable bags.

Really great idea, PuppyPaws. We used to have a Doggie Dooley a long time ago with our first dog. Like you also said, it wasn't as great as we thought it would be. Using active yeast seems interesting and way more economical. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> I know it's the law in our area and blah blah blah, but lately I catch myself being more and more lazy about picking up poop. If nobody is looking, I sneakily walk away. It's not that I don't want to clean up after my pet, because trust me...landmine dog poops everywhere is disgusting! But the simple fact is, I don't want to waste plastic bags when it is going to dissolve into the soil in a day or two. The main reason I pick up poop is so I can squish it and see if Louis' diet needs any adjustments. People in our neighborhood don't pick up poop...and you can tell it's kibble. They stay there for MONTHS.


This is true for me too.. If Wallaby poops in a "discreet" place [a side yard, in brush/bushes, etc] and there's nobody around, I don't pick it up. It'll be gone before anyone notices it.


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

I put in a Doogie Doolie back in Va. when I was working for the
Golden Retriever rescue and had at least 3 or 4 dogs going
through the house weekly in addition to my golden.
I wasn't very impressed with it, it really couldn't handle the
output from 3 dogs on a daily basis (okay all were kibble fed).
I've got to admit, the neighbors weren't too impressed with the
smell either. 
Speaking of which we've had a few hot days already here in Texas
and I hadn't done my daily clean up but I noticed the yard didn't
have that distinctive aroma. Another benefit of raw feeding? 

Marty

edit: even though the raw fed poop decays quickly I'm almost religious about
cleaning up, and have even gone back out with a bag and retraced our steps
to clean up if we exceed the number of bags I carry.


----------

